# Voltage Drop Example Problem



## Evol (Jul 26, 2021)

This problems asks to find the voltage across the motor. Seems simple to just calculate the Voltage Drop across the conductors using Table 9. However since the current is given with an angle of -13 degrees isnt the power factor known? The answer key simply uses the effective Z given by a power factor of 0.85. Some help would be great thanks.


----------



## Sam_ (Sep 7, 2021)

Cable resistance is directly from Table 9 under alternating Current Resistance for uncoated wires. Not sure where you see effective Z in the answer?

cos(13) = .97 so you are not using effective Z. 

I get the same answer using the table and accounting for a 4000 foot run.


----------

